# Upgrade and Install new engine DR Brush Mower (Walk Behind)



## Bald Jim (Jun 19, 2020)

Does anyone have experience in changing out an engine on a DR Brush Mower? I am looking at buying a used one (can't tell you model because I don't know). Seems the problem is that this mower's engine had a sling lubricator. The user had hills to cut and ruined the engine. I'd like to buy the mower and install a bigger engine (14.5 HP) with pressurized oil pump (I have hills also).

Is this doable? I know I need to know bolt pattern, shaft diameter and length. Any other wisdom would be appreciated.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

These guys are about as cheap and reliable as anybody I've found on the inter-web for replacement engines. Good place to start shopping and compare the different OEM's by size. You'll regret the 14HP engine once you start to yank on a rope to get it fired up. If you want that much HP on a brush trimmer, I'd go for something with electric start and rig up a battery.

http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/searchresults.html?fq=(Mounting_s:Vertical)


----------



## Bald Jim (Jun 19, 2020)

Thank you Bob Driver. I'll check out your link; much appreciated. And yes, luckily the existing engine had an electric start so the mower is set up with battery and ignition switch.


----------

